# Ts 400



## kruege84 (May 24, 2009)

I was working on a side job yesterday, installing a paver patio. I had worked 15 hours the day before, so I felt myself wearing out early yesterday. At about 4, I remember saying to myself, "You're tired. You can finish tomorrow. Go home and get some sleep before you do something stupid." I was finishing the last of the cuts around 8, and wasn't in the right frame of mind from being so tired. My hand (palm side right near the base of the thumb) brushed up against the blade. Now there's a large chunk of flesh missing, and it's quite painful. I'm just happy I didn't do any permanent damage. Luckily, it wasn't too messy. The blade was hot from cutting brick, so it immediately cauterized it.

Just wanted to share this with everyone. Please be careful out there and be aware of when you're too tired to be around dangerous equipment. That's when the stupid mistakes happen.


----------



## outofmytree (May 28, 2009)

I hear you mate.

It's the end of the day that usually gets you, just one more cut, just one more......

Get well soon.


----------

